# Outlander only $3.99 (was $1.75)



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, Please forgive me if this has already been posted or if it needs to be in the Bargain book thread feel free to move it. I looked but didn't see it. I know this is the first book up for the book klub so when I went to download it I saw it was only 1.75 now  Just wanted to make sure everyone that hasn't already gotten it knows. Thanks.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!  I was waiting to buy it, but at that price I clicked and bought.  BTW, my SO says he loved the series and that he thinks I'll like it too, another reason for me to join in the Klub fun.  

Katiekat


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I was planning on waiting too, but I might as well go and get it now. Prices never go up do they? So I could still wait right?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Prices on Amazon bounce around more than yoyos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I was planning on waiting too, but I might as well go and get it now. Prices never go up do they? So I could still wait right?


Prices have been known to go up. There was just a thread about another book, maybe The Princess Bride, that just went up.

I had been waiting till just before the book club, but I bought it too!

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

mmkay. I broke down and bought it. Now I have all the book klub books! HURRAY!


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

This is fantastic! I wanted to get it a few days ago and it was $4 so I figured to just get the sample and get it later. But at that price I'm def getting it now!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

What was my rush.  I paid $3.99 in late November.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I listened to this a few years ago as an audio book and really enjoyed it.  For that price and it being an upcoming book klub title...Sold!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> mmkay. I broke down and bought it. Now I have all the book klub books! HURRAY!


Ready and waiting for your reincarnated Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's such a good deal I'd buy it again! (LOL!) Outlander was the 2nd book I purchased for my Kindle and I paid $5.59 for it.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking that I'd just reread my DT version; who am I kidding? Bought it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought it was a bargain at $3.99 and snapped it up.  Oh, well.  I've gotten other books at lower prices than they are now, so it all evens out.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ready and waiting for your reincarnated Kindle!
> 
> Betsy


Sigh. My sick Kindle is sitting on my nightstand, and it pains me too much to look at it. I cannot wait until Monday! AHH!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

awww mannnn... I paid $4 and change for mine... Oh, well at least some are getting a great bargain!


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

For that price, I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KeyboardKat said:


> For that price, I decided to give it a try.


You won't be sorry. I'm looking forward to discussing this in our book klub starting in January. Come join us. This will probably be about my 15th reread, and I never get tired of it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me more about this book?

Is it just a straight-up romance, or is there more to it?

How heavily does the time travel play into it?


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> You won't be sorry. I'm looking forward to discussing this in our book klub starting in January. Come join us. This will probably be about my 15th reread, and I never get tired of it.


Wait, what? You're 15th time re-reading a book or your 15th time re-reading outlander

And I would also like more details on it, though I already bought it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Prices on Amazon bounce around more than yoyos.


Maybe they heard about our book club and lowered the price for us!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

McDiddy, yes, I've probably read Outlander 15 times, give or take.  Every time I read it, I'm surprised at how much there is in this book.  I reread a lot of books, but I think Outlander holds my personal record.  

CS, it is anything but a straight romance.  As Grandpa said in The Princess Bride ... sword fights, adventure, imprisonment, escapes, true love.  It's got everything, except pirates.  It's a pretty intense book; at least it is for me.  

Time travel is what triggers the story, but it isn't as much of an element as it is in later books in the series.  Other than that, it's light on the paranormal, although 18th Century Highland superstitions do come into play.  

Yes, there is romance but it is not your typical bodice-ripper, although a few bodices do get ripped.  The romance has depth and maturity and even fun.  

I know some guys who have read it and they've liked it.  All I can say is, for $1.75, try it.  You can always stop reading.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I paid $6.39 for Outlander on Oct 23rd.  And, YES.... prices do go back up on Kindle books from Amazon!!  Case in point per the Bargain Books discusssion.... Max Lucado's book He Chose the Nails was one penny for a little while.... and now it is back up to $9.99!!!!  So.... no guarantee that a book whose price has been lowered will not go way back up again!!  We can't count on a reduced price on a book staying at that price.

Outlander is one of my all-time favorites!  I avoided it for a long time because my local library actually has it in the science fiction section - because of the time travel element.  But, no.... time travel is a minor part.  My boss had read the series and said to me, "I know you don't like science fiction... but I know that you love well-written literature and this is as good as it gets!"  So... I tried it.... and I'm so glad I did!!!  Like GertieKindle, I could read it over and over and don't think I would ever tire of it and not want to read it again.  It's that good!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Outlander is one of my all-time favorites! I avoided it for a long time because my local library actually has it in the science fiction section - because of the time travel element. But, no.... time travel is a minor part.


When the book first came out, the bookstores put it in the romance section because they didn't know what else to do with it. And we know it's so much more than that.

It's the book that first got my daughter to read.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, I'm really excited for it now it's being talked up so much.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, I'm another re-reader of the whole Outlander series. Every time the next book comes out, I have to start again and re-read the whole thing. Love it!

Thanks so much for posting this. I was waiting until teh book club started, too, to get it, but can't beat this price! It's now on my Kindle! Yaay!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

This has been sitting in my box of paper books that I never got around to reading and hope to someday. 

I am trying to discipline myself to read one from the box occasionally rather than rebuying, but for $1.75, its worth the conversion.  So thanks for posting!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I'm committed (or *need* to be committed) - I bought a copy for the Book Club...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yaaay Mikey! That's my guy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now that guys are involved, I'm really, really happy about this Klub.  They'll bring a lot of fresh insight to the discussion.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

One more question: With Outlander being a series, does the first one end on some sort of cliffhanger or can it be read as a standalone novel?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I voted for Marley & Me but just purchased The Outlander. When I read the review about time travel I wasn't sure it would be something I would enjoy. Maybe it is. I am not committed to this as my bookclub choice yet until I see all the selections.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> One more question: With Outlander being a series, does the first one end on some sort of cliffhanger or can it be read as a standalone novel?


The end leaves an opening for the future books, but it isn't a cliffhanger. You can read it on its own.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Well I voted for Marley & Me but just purchased The Outlander. When I read the review about time travel I wasn't sure it would be something I would enjoy. Maybe it is. I am not committed to this as my bookclub choice yet until I see all the selections.


Linda,

The time travel is actually a small (albiet important) part of the book.

I'm also one who has re-read (or listened to) this series several times. It never gets old.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Linda,
> 
> The time travel is actually a small (albiet important) part of the book.


Very small indeed. Pages 34 and 35 of the DTB.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Boston said:


> This has been sitting in my box of paper books that I never got around to reading and hope to someday.
> 
> I am trying to discipline myself to read one from the box occasionally rather than rebuying, but for $1.75, its worth the conversion. So thanks for posting!


You are very welcome Boston 



ScrappingForever said:


> Yep, I'm another re-reader of the whole Outlander series. Every time the next book comes out, I have to start again and re-read the whole thing. Love it!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this. I was waiting until teh book club started, too, to get it, but can't beat this price! It's now on my Kindle! Yaay!


You are also very welcome ScrappingForever


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Maybe they heard about our book club and lowered the price for us!
> 
> L


I'm sure that's it! Kindleboards Power! 

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Very small indeed. Pages 34 and 35 of the DTB.


I think I may be in then! I enjoy books that you can read over and never tire of Luv.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think I may be in then! I enjoy books that you can read over and never tire of Luv.


I'm so glad you're joining us. If you come to love Outlander the way we do, you'll love it forever.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I know this is an old question for most of you but I want to go ahead and buy this book but I want to do so that this board gets the credit. Can I just click on the book at the beginning of this thread or do I have to go to the top of the screen to get into Amazon that way to buy it and be linked to this post?

(Hope that makes sense).

Lynn M


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

love2read said:


> I know this is an old question for most of you but I want to go ahead and buy this book but I want to do so that this board gets the credit. Can I just click on the book at the beginning of this thread or do I have to go to the top of the screen to get into Amazon that way to buy it and be linked to this post?
> 
> (Hope that makes sense).
> 
> Lynn M


Perfect sense and a good question. Clicking on the link in the first post will take you directly to the right page in Amazon. Buying the book that way will give the board credit. Either way works.

The link just makes it easier for everyone.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Perfect sense and a good question. Clicking on the link in the first post will take you directly to the right page in Amazon. Buying the book that way will give the board credit. Either way works.
> 
> The link just makes it easier for everyone.


When you say the link does that mean clicking on the Buy from Amazon.Com at the very bottom in the ads or the orange colored link at the top of the page that says Amazon?

I will go ahead and click on the book at the beginning of this thread but for future reference if I decide to buy the M-Edge cover from Amazon it would be good to know which links at the top and bottom of the pages work as well.

Thanks,

Lynn M


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Links in posts work just like going to the top of the screen.  Harvey made the Link maker tool so that we could just go straight to the book and the board still gets credit - clever Harvey!

Katiekat


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

That's good to know. Although I think it would be fun to download directly from my Kindle, I appreciate this board so much that I would rather give them the credit.

Lynn M


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Now that guys are involved, I'm really, really happy about this Klub. They'll bring a lot of fresh insight to the discussion.


Hey, I figure if nothing else I can do research on how to write love scenes for my next book...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, I figure if nothing else I can do research on how to write love scenes for my next book...


Gee, I hope you won't be disappointed with the loves scenes. There are actually only 1.7 love scenes per chapter.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> There are actually only 1.7 love scenes per chapter.


D'oh! Well, in that case, I ought to be able to learn a LOT! LOL!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

There was NO way I was going to buy a romance novel for a book club.....but now that the price is right.....damn!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Links in posts work just like going to the top of the screen. Harvey made the Link maker tool so that we could just go straight to the book and the board still gets credit - clever Harvey!
> 
> Katiekat


Wrong topic for this question, but since it was already brought up anyway, what about a link like this?

http://www.amazon.com/kindlestore

Does Harvey still somehow get credit?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Wrong topic for this question, but since it was already brought up anyway, what about a link like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/kindlestore
> 
> Does Harvey still somehow get credit?


No. Use the link at the top of the board, the one that says *Get Kindle Books*.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright... I read the sample, and I'm not sure what to think. There are some cool elements to be sure, and I like a few of the characters, but it's so slooooooooooooow and bogged down in minutiae. Just way too much about useless plants, for example, that had my mind wandering. I have to assume it picks up, but is the sample a good representation of the overall book? In other words, if I don't love it based on what I've read, can I safely put this one in the discard pile?


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

CS said:


> Alright... I read the sample, and I'm not sure what to think. There are some cool elements to be sure, and I like a few of the characters, but it's so slooooooooooooow and bogged down in minutiae. Just way too much about useless plants, for example, that had my mind wandering. I have to assume it picks up, but is the sample a good representation of the overall book? In other words, if I don't love it based on what I've read, can I safely put this one in the discard pile?


Hi, CS -

I've not read the book thus waiting for the Book Klub.

I have heard that it is slow going in the beginning & it does pick up the pace so the reading goes by much faster.

Readers, what do you say?

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> That's good to know. Although I think it would be fun to download directly from my Kindle, I appreciate this board so much that I would rather give them the credit.
> 
> Lynn M


I think it's pretty magical that I can buy something on my computer and it's on Eleanor the Kindle almost instantly after turning Whispernet on! (Or at least by the time I remember to check!) That's what was so great about having books already bought when I switched on Eleanor for the first time! Abracadabra there they were!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

CS said:


> Alright... I read the sample, and I'm not sure what to think. There are some cool elements to be sure, and I like a few of the characters, but it's so slooooooooooooow and bogged down in minutiae. Just way too much about useless plants, for example, that had my mind wandering. I have to assume it picks up, but is the sample a good representation of the overall book? In other words, if I don't love it based on what I've read, can I safely put this one in the discard pile?


Well, for my part, I figure I can't go too far wrong for $1.75. Besides, for me this is a "training exercise" in book clubbing. 

But I agree: I tend to stumble and lose interest in books that go overboard in descriptive minutiae or that get a bazillion subplots going that don't seem to come together for hundreds of pages (if ever), like in Peter F. Hamilton's _Pandora's Star_ and _Judas Unchained_ - I finished them out of sheer stubborness.

That also brings up another pet peeve of mine: Pandora's Star just ended - clunk. Then Judas Unchained just took up where the first book left off, like the story was arbitrarily chopped in half with a meat cleaver. I *hate* that! <natter, natter...>


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> Alright... I read the sample, and I'm not sure what to think. There are some cool elements to be sure, and I like a few of the characters, but it's so slooooooooooooow and bogged down in minutiae. Just way too much about useless plants, for example, that had my mind wandering. I have to assume it picks up, but is the sample a good representation of the overall book? In other words, if I don't love it based on what I've read, can I safely put this one in the discard pile?


I bought is because it was only 1.75 & am planning to participate in the bookclub. I don't like books that start off slow. I agree with another poster, Mike I think. I don't like to read a 100 pages or more before I start enjoying the book. This is my first bookclub experience so I want be sure I choose a book that will be fun & interesting. I will read a couple of chapters and then decide about bookclub participation.

For 1.75 I think you can put it in the discard pile for sure, I put a 9.99 book in discard.

Linda

Linda


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

The sample is not really a good representation of the rest of the book. I thought the first chapter was slow, but then I bought it anyway, and WOW!!!!! Once it picks up, the story literally sweeps you along. I have to say it is my favorite book, and I just read it this summer for the first time. I can't wait until January to read it again, and then of course I will have to complete the series.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> The sample is not really a good representation of the rest of the book. I thought the first chapter was slow, but then I bought it anyway, and WOW!!!!! Once it picks up, the story literally sweeps you along. I have to say it is my favorite book, and I just read it this summer for the first time. I can't wait until January to read it again, and then of course I will have to complete the series.


Good to know. I have heard others say that also. About how far into the book before it picks up?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good to know. I have heard others say that also. About how far into the book before it picks up?
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


For me, it picked up from page 1, but I think for others it might not pick up until page 36, post time-travel. That's part of the point of discussion. If you don't like the book or certain parts of the book, please express your opinion. As long as we follow Betsy's rules, it could liven up the discussion.

BTW, there is a reason for the botany.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> For me, it picked up from page 1, but I think for others it might not pick up until page 36, post time-travel. That's part of the point of discussion. If you don't like the book or certain parts of the book, please express your opinion. As long as we follow Betsy's rules, it could liven up the discussion.
> 
> BTW, there is a reason for the botany.


I have read much more than 36 pages before trying to get into a book. I'm excited about reading a new author and a book I would not have chosen for myself. I promise to be nice if I have a negative opinion.  Don't won't Betsy to have to put on her moderator hat or flag me!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can I ask, where does the sample end? You can give me the last sentence and I can find it. I'm just curious to see.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda, I promise not to throw myself under the bed and cry for three days if someone doesn't like my favorite book.


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!  I just started this series, and since my Kindle isn't in my hands yet I've been reading the DTB version.  Outlander definitely started out slow, but I'm glad that I stuck with it.  It was a great read!  I would like to eventually download the whole series on Kindle.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Maybe they heard about our book club and lowered the price for us!


Leslie, 
You know I think you may have something there? I got Dead Until Dark, which is the other January book club selection, and thought the price was down from where I remembered having seen it. It's $4.79 right now (http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=node%3D154606011&field-keywords=dead+until+dark try that link. I got to it thru "Get Kindle Books" at the top.), but I could have sworn it was closer to $9.99 when I got my Kindle in September.

And since I would be a lot of people are finding this board from your link on the amazon boards (which I how I got here), Amazon may indeed have taken note. Becaue you know they have to benefit from so many people being out here and discussing Kindle books. They may be a giant corporation, but they're not stupid. To me, lowering the prices on what could potentially be a very large book club is approximately equal to Gillette's original idea of "give them the razor, they'll buy the blades."

~robin


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I just finished _the Princess Bride_ and enjoyed it SOOOO much! I think Outlander will be a great book to read next, sort of the same type of story.

Nemo


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

The next two in the series has dropped in price as well. Last I checked they were both at around $6.00. Now Dragon fly in amber is 3.75 and Voyager is $4.98. I'll have to keep my eye on these and see if they too drop more!

Theresam


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have read so many reviews for this book. I have to say I was not all that impressed. Then, I see all of you saying how wonderful it is. I took the plunge and purchased. I have a few books ahead of it, but I'll give it a go. I think reading it for/with the book club might help motivate me.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Can I ask, where does the sample end? You can give me the last sentence and I can find it. I'm just curious to see.


The last sentence of the sample, from somewhere in Chapter 2:

It was Miss Grant, the tubby little woman who, suitably enough in view of her figure, ran the sweets and pastries shop in the town's High Street.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> The last sentence of the sample, from somewhere in Chapter 2:
> 
> It was Miss Grant, the tubby little woman who, suitably enough in view of her figure, ran the sweets and pastries shop in the town's High Street.


If all you have read is up to here (which is page 32), I can see where you might be bored. From the cover blurb when I originally bought the book, I knew there was time-travel. It seemed like it took forever to get to that part.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CS said:


> The last sentence of the sample, from somewhere in Chapter 2:
> 
> It was Miss Grant, the tubby little woman who, suitably enough in view of her figure, ran the sweets and pastries shop in the town's High Street.


Well that's a crappy place to end the sample! They should at least hurl you back in time before they tell you to go buy the book! I mean -- really!

There's only a couple of pages to go before the action really starts. You get to start meeting all the interesting people soon, very soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well that's a crappy place to end the sample! They should at least hurl you back in time before they tell you to go buy the book! I mean -- really!


Yeah. Ending it at the time travel would make people want to buy the book. Dumpy Ms Grant in a bedsheet doesn't do much, does it.



> There's only a couple of pages to go before the action really starts. You get to start meeting all the interesting people soon, very soon.


Yes, very soon.


Spoiler



Murtagh comes to mind, Dougal, Black Jack and of course, our favorite redhead in kilts.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Yes, very soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


sigh....


Spoiler



Jamie..I really love Jamie



Trying to keep myself from starting right now.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad I skipped the sample and just bought the book. After reading everyone's rave reviews I figured I couldn't go wrong. Just got to


Spoiler



the wedding


 and am LOVING it! Thanks everyone for suggesting (pushing down our throats?) this book.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

With all this chatter about the book, I can hardly wait to start it... It will be my first time to read it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Glad I skipped the sample and just bought the book. After reading everyone's rave reviews I figured I couldn't go wrong. Just got to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 


Spoiler



There's the two of us now.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Juuuusst Great! Here I am trying to wait until January to start and your all making me want to start reading it now.     

TheresaM

Granted I've already read the first 3 four times  and the rest once but its the first 3 I love the most...


Spoiler



and it's so hard to sit there and read about all the wonderful things Frank says about Black Jack.. Yip he's Black Jack ...black as coal!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Juuuusst Great! Here I am trying to wait until January to start and your all making me want to start reading it now.


I definitely feel your pain. I started keeping the DTB beside me at the computer. When someone asks a question, it's an excuse to flip through.



> TheresaM
> 
> Granted I've already read the first 3 four times  and the rest once but its the first 3 I love the most...
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



I love the first three best, as well.

Re: your spoiler. Are you a Charmed fan?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL Gertie, Yes I am a Charmed fan but I meant the other


Spoiler



coal


, Guess


Spoiler



Cole


 from Charmed ran accrosse my mind and out my fingers when typing and didn't think about the difference in spelling. 

TheresaM


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Linda, I promise not to throw myself under the bed and cry for three days if someone doesn't like my favorite book.


Hey, at least you didn't write the book - I just hope nobody throws tomatoes at me in February when we get to _In Her Name_. But I'll be wearing my Kevlar underwear - on my head. LOL!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, at least you didn't write the book - I just hope nobody throws tomatoes at me in February when we get to _In Her Name_. But I'll be wearing my Kevlar underwear - on my head. LOL!


I haven't read/purchased your book yet, but I must say the sample available for it is very generous. How much of the total book does it represent?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I was thinking that I'd just reread my DT version; who am I kidding? Bought it.


*Same here ;-p

Thanks for the heads up KS!

For those who are doubting the pace based on the sample...once it starts picking up, it doesn't stop until the end and it leaves you wanting more *


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

CS said:


> I haven't read/purchased your book yet, but I must say the sample available for it is very generous. How much of the total book does it represent?


Kindle samples are normally 10% of the book (although the processing stretches slightly to avoid cutting things off in the middle of a paragraph, etc.), and the sample of _In Her Name_ takes you through the very beginning of the fifth chapter, which is where the first major transition in the book takes place. That's the equivalent of about 70 pages (6"x9" format) of the print version of the book, which is 680 pages long.

BTW - for those who wouldn't normally consider reading such a long book, the feedback I've gotten thus far (even from folks who don't normally read fantasy or sci-fi types of stuff) is that it's a pretty fast page-turner... 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

In Her Name is an excellent page turner, and Mike dear, if you learn any more about how to write love scenes your books may become too hot to handle! Yowzaa! But if you learn from Diana Gabaldon, you'll be learning from the best, IMO.

A lot of people have commented on how slow Outlander starts, and it does start slowly, but the background is necessary, as you'll find out later. Also, one of the things I so love about this story, beside the story, is DG's writing style! She is funny and witty and smart and so so real! Love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> A lot of people have commented on how slow Outlander starts, and it does start slowly, but the background is necessary, as you'll find out later. Also, one of the things I so love about this story, beside the story, is DG's writing style! She is funny and witty and smart and so so real! Love it!


DG's wit is part of the reason I love this book.



kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, at least you didn't write the book - I just hope nobody throws tomatoes at me in February when we get to _In Her Name_. But I'll be wearing my Kevlar underwear - on my head. LOL!


Refer to "Robin's Rule." Nobody can kill the leader with a stick. I made sure Betsy added it in.



bkworm8it said:


> LOL Gertie, Yes I am a Charmed fan but I meant the other
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I believe


Spoiler



Black as Cole


 is the name of an episode. I've got all 8 seasons on DVD because I'm hardly ever at home when TNT is airing the reruns.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Refer to "Robin's Rule." Nobody can kill the leader with a stick. I made sure Betsy added it in.


Oh, so I can't be killed with a stick. How 'bout knives, guns, hand grenades, or tactical nuclear weapons?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, so I can't be killed with a stick. How 'bout knives, guns, hand grenades, or tactical nuclear weapons?


We'll cut you some slack because its your first book club. Next time around though, all bets are off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, so I can't be killed with a stick. How 'bout knives, guns, hand grenades, or tactical nuclear weapons?


Knives, guns, and tactical nuclear weapons can all be classified as sticks. You're on your own with hand grenades. May I suggest you use the Maktar Stealth Haze? By Grabthar's Hammer, it might help.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> We'll cut you some slack because its your first book club. Next time around though, all bets are off.


No slack required! I'll take my pain raw. I'll just whimper pitiably to Jan.



> Knives, guns, and tactical nuclear weapons can all be classified as sticks. You're on your own with hand grenades.


Oh, crap...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Sigh....more whimpering.....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I believe
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's right, I'd completely forgotten. I'm in the 6th season, got the whole set to watch myself. Its one of the few series I like to watch over and over again.

Well you've talked me into it, I'm going to also join the In Her Name book Klub as well. Guess I'd better finish the 3 I'm reading now so I'm ready!
Forgot to add I'm a huge sci-fi reader since I was in Junior high,, I'm now 40 so you can imagine the number of books I've read, specially since I read at least 3 or 4 at the same time, though now I'm finding it harder to keep them all straight as I once did. I'm looking forward to a new writer!

theresam


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Betsy, Please forgive me if this has already been posted or if it needs to be in the Bargain book thread feel free to move it. I looked but didn't see it. I know this is the first book up for the book klub so when I went to download it I saw it was only 1.75 now  Just wanted to make sure everyone that hasn't already gotten it knows. Thanks.


Bought it. How could I not!? For a mere $1.75 I figure it's well worth it. Especially considering all the hububub about it. AND - Now I'm well supplied for at least *one* kindle book klub event?!

-X-

Oh, and, P.S..... Would someone please be kind enough to post this particular kindle book pick in the bargain finds sticky thread? Thx. much.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have four dots left until I finish Outlander and I must say, I like it a lot more than I did at the beginning.  I'd say the first half of the book, while not bad, weren't all that engrossing either.  For awhile, I loathed Claire, but now I respect her a bit more.  

I did think the sex was a bit much in the middle of the book too, but the plot seemed to regain footing after awhile.  

I think this was a great choice for book klub--there are a lot of issues that would be great for discussion.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I know what you mean about Claire, I wasn't sure about her at first, but with Jamie, it was love at first paragraph.

While reading parts of the book, I forgot I wasn't reading a DT book, and started fanning myself with Kindra.

I am really looking forward to the Book Klub and getting other people's perspectives. Do you think there will be a discussion about what the Scots wear under their kilts?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> . . . . . Do you think there will be a discussion about what the Scots wear under their kilts?


No discussion necessary. The only thing a Scotsman wears under his kilt is his dignity.

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> The only thing a Scotsman wears under his kilt is his dignity.


Brrrrrr...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

And Jamie has sooo much dignity!
Raaarrrrrr!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> And Jamie has sooo much dignity!


SPOILER!!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I think you knew that already from my comments as I read the books!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Oh, I think you knew that already from my comments as I read the books!


Not everyone has read it. I think we're all getting a little antsy.

Betsy, what do you think if we start the Monday after Christmas, 12/29 and post the first questions 1/5. That will move it up a week.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Not everyone has read it. I think we're all getting a little antsy.
> 
> Betsy, what do you think if we start the Monday after Christmas, 12/29 and post the first questions 1/5. That will move it up a week.


I wish we could start 12/29. I will have more time to read then. I will be on a break from school.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I think some people may be OOT then but it is probably going to be a good time for some and a bad time for others.   There is New Year's Eve and bowl games on New Year's Day to consider also. My two cents worth.
Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I anticipate that I will start reading early because there will come a point where my choice will be 'read the next section' or 'contribute to the current discussion'.  Since I'll know there will be a discussion, I'll pay closer attention, maybe even take notes(!) and, one hopes, still be able to contribute meaningfully, even if I read that part much earlier.

We'll see how that works. . . .

Ann


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> No discussion necessary. The only thing a Scotsman wears under his kilt is his dignity.
> 
> Ann


LOL,


Spoiler



until there is a fight with his sister! Then she has his dignity!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I would LOVE for it to start a little sooner! But yeah, you're never going to please all of the people all of the time. I guess if this is decided, you'd want to announce it as soon as possible so everyone is aware.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> I would LOVE for it to start a little sooner! But yeah, you're never going to please all of the people all of the time. I guess if this is decided, you'd want to announce it as soon as possible so everyone is aware.


So far, it's only you and me. I guess we'll stick to the original time-table (sigh).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm all up for starting early..Today?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie--

I know you've got a post in here about what you're going to do in the first post, and what on the next, but could you tell me again in terms of the new suggested timetable?  If the first questions would be posted on the fifth (the original start date for the book club), what would you post on the 29th?  Sorry I'm drowsy right now...too many cookies.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm all up for starting early..Today?


me too... just tell me how far to read and when to start!! OR, just tell me how far to read and I will start now and wait for the rest to catch up!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Angela!!! Glad you're onboard for a little while, we missed you!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie--
> 
> I know you've got a post in here about what you're going to do in the first post, and what on the next, but could you tell me again in terms of the new suggested timetable? If the first questions would be posted on the fifth (the original start date for the book club), what would you post on the 29th? Sorry I'm drowsy right now...too many cookies.
> 
> Betsy


On the 29th, I'll post the book link again and warnings as to possible objectionable content. That will be our green light to start reading the first five chapters. And since you asked for high tea to go along with the Klub, I'll post a Splenda dessert recipe each Monday. (Mike, are you taking notes?)

On January 5th, I'll post the questions as early as possible. I can't commit to a time because sometimes my security won't let me get online for a couple of hours. I'm shooting for 12 noon EST at the latest.

Let me know what you want to do. Either way is okay with me.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Forget Christmas! Only 19 more days tell Outlander!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Forget Christmas! Only 19 more days tell Outlander!!!!


My hb copy is sitting right here next to me. I just touch it and sigh every once in a while.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> On the 29th, I'll post the book link again and warnings as to possible objectionable content. That will be our green light to start reading the first five chapters. And since you asked for high tea to go along with the Klub, I'll post a Splenda dessert recipe each Monday. (Mike, are you taking notes?)
> 
> On January 5th, I'll post the questions as early as possible. I can't commit to a time because sometimes my security won't let me get online for a couple of hours. I'm shooting for 12 noon EST at the latest.
> 
> Let me know what you want to do. Either way is okay with me.


I think that'll be OK. The actual discussions won't begin until the 5th, so we didn't actually fib! I'll make some announcements boardwide!

Everybody? Everybody?

Outlander Book Club Discussions Begin January 5th! Guidelines and other necessary information will be posted one week prior to the start, on December 29th! Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Dance.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Can newbies join? Even if they have read it before twice already?? 

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Can newbies join? Even if they have read it before twice already??
> 
> Melissa


I've read it much more than twice, more like 15 times. Yes, definitely join us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Can newbies join? Even if they have read it before twice already??
> 
> Melissa


By all means! See the Book Klub guidelines sticky at the top of the Book Corner!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1097.0.html

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, this gets me past the pain of having to send my Medge back.

I'm happy now.



meljackson said:


> Can newbies join? Even if they have read it before twice already??
> 
> Melissa


Yep! Some of us have read it even more than that  What's one more time?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh Boy! Oh Boy! Oh Boy! We get to start early. That will work great for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> My hb copy is sitting right here next to me. I just touch it and sigh every once in a while.


I'm keeping it on the 1st page of my home screen. I also have my DTB next to my chair. I also have it on my ipod.

I'm hopeless


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think that'll be OK. The actual discussions won't begin until the 5th, so we didn't actually fib! I'll make some announcements boardwide!
> 
> Everybody? Everybody?
> 
> ...


I am doing the Happy Dance. I am glad we will start reading on December 29th. I should be finished with all my school work by this Sunday. Then I just have to take the final by December 18. My classes do not start again till Jan 7. So I will have lots of time to read.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yippee! Yippee! Yippee!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> And since you asked for high tea to go along with the Klub, I'll post a Splenda dessert recipe each Monday. (Mike, are you taking notes?)


Well, in keeping with the traditional cuisine of the Kreelan Empire, maybe I'll come up with a different barbeque recipe each week (cooked a tad more to suit human tastes)!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so excited about Outlander -- can hardly wait for this this discussion to begin.  This Board is such a wonderful thing.  I have wanted to be part of a book club for a long time -- this is perfect!  Thank you.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Forget Christmas! Only 19 more days tell Outlander!!!!


LOL!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, in keeping with the traditional cuisine of the Kreelan Empire, maybe I'll come up with a different barbeque recipe each week (cooked a tad more to suit human tastes)!


Anything like roast beast? Or maybe Krep-Mok Blood Ticks a la Dr. Lazarus?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Anything like roast beast? Or maybe Krep-Mok Blood Ticks a la Dr. Lazarus?


More along the lines of roast beast for the main course - maybe save the blood ticks for dessert...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Has it been mentioned that the price is now back up to $3.99

Just noticed that thanks to Harvey's new really cool top 10 link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> And since you asked for high tea to go along with the Klub, I'll post a Splenda dessert recipe each Monday. (Mike, are you taking notes?)


I'll suggest an appropriate tea to go along with each dessert. Love tea.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll suggest an appropriate tea to go along with each dessert. Love tea.
> 
> Betsy


I love tea, too, iced or hot. I never knew a tea expert before; one who could recommend the appropriate tea.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I never knew a tea expert before; one who could recommend the appropriate tea.


The appropriate tea is the one you like best. I am becoming a fan of flavored black teas. In particular I like Caramel, Pecan Pie, and Pralines & Cream, which all taste vaguely similar. Wonderful with raw sugar and a little cream. A dessert in and of itself.

This is my favorite tea vendor: http://www.culinaryteas.com/Flavored_Teas.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I love tea, too, iced or hot. I never knew a tea expert before; one who could recommend the appropriate tea.


What Verena said. I'm no expert, but I do have a bunch of teas I like, and I was sure others would chime in!

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Has it been mentioned that the price is now back up to $3.99
> 
> Just noticed that thanks to Harvey's new really cool top 10 link.


Guess you gotta be quicker than the average bear! I'm debating on just getting the other two before they go back up to $6 but then with my luck they will go down to $1.99.

TheresaM


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Guess you gotta be quicker than the average bear! I'm debating on just getting the other two before they go back up to $6 but then with my luck they will go down to $1.99.
> 
> TheresaM


Now you're making me nervous. I'm trying to hold off until I get my gift cards. So far this month I've gotten 10 books for a total of $9.83.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to change the subject to Outlander only $3.99 (was $1.75) if no one minds.  I don't want to confuse new folks.

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Now you're making me nervous. I'm trying to hold off until I get my gift cards. So far this month I've gotten 10 books for a total of $9.83.


Wow 10 books for $9.83, that's pretty good. Ya I have to wait until next paycheck to purchase so if they go up I'll just keep watching,, surely they will come down again.

TheresaM


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to change the subject to Outlander only $3.99 (was $1.75) if no one minds. I don't want to confuse new folks.
> 
> Betsy


And not to incite a riot in this thread or anything, but there goes any chance of me actually buying it. I know I could have taken advantage of the $1.75 bargain, and maybe I should have - but I found the sample very slow-going, and despite everyone's assurances here that the book does indeed pick up, the stilted writing style and awkward dialogue just didn't work for me.

Obviously, fans of the book (and I mean no disrespect whatsoever toward them) will gasp at my "blasphemous" proclamations, but that's truly the way I feel.

I'm sure many of you will think I'm "missing out," and that may be so, but I can't force myself to like something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> And not to incite a riot in this thread or anything, but there goes any chance of me actually buying it. I know I could have taken advantage of the $1.75 bargain, and maybe I should have - but I found the sample very slow-going, and despite everyone's assurances here that the book does indeed pick up, the stilted writing style and awkward dialogue just didn't work for me.
> 
> Obviously, fans of the book (and I mean no disrespect whatsoever toward them) will gasp at my "blasphemous" proclamations, but that's truly the way I feel.
> 
> I'm sure many of you will think I'm "missing out," and that may be so, but I can't force myself to like something.


I don't think it should be a problem, CS (we'll still luv you). I haven't read it yet, might not like it, nothing works for everyone.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> And not to incite a riot in this thread or anything, but there goes any chance of me actually buying it. I know I could have taken advantage of the $1.75 bargain, and maybe I should have - but I found the sample very slow-going, and despite everyone's assurances here that the book does indeed pick up, the stilted writing style and awkward dialogue just didn't work for me.
> 
> Obviously, fans of the book (and I mean no disrespect whatsoever toward them) will gasp at my "blasphemous" proclamations, but that's truly the way I feel.
> 
> I'm sure many of you will think I'm "missing out," and that may be so, but I can't force myself to like something.


Have to agree with Betsy cs. I bought it for $1.75 although it doesn't sound like my cup of tea, I will try it. This would be a very boring place if we all liked the same books.

Linda


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

I got this last week.  I've been sick with the shingles and thought i'd get a head start reading this.  I'm hooked on Claire and Jamie!  I'm glad i read it because it isn't like the books i normally read.  It might have been the longest book i've ever read, but i just started the second one in the series and its 960 pages.  lol  Thanks for the good suggestion!

AND  I used the kindle dictionary many, many, many times reading this book.  I kept hoping the little clicking noise wouldn't wake my husband when accessing the dictionary.  Another part i love about the kindle.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Have to agree with Betsy cs. I bought it for $1.75 although it doesn't sound like my cup of tea, I will try it. *This would be a very boring place if we all liked the same books.
> *
> Linda


That is so true.

I picked it up. I've read it before. I wasn't all that crazy about it but thought I would give it another try. Everyone has spoken so highly about it, I was beginning to think I had missed something the first time around. Maybe the book club will give me an appreciation for it. I wouldn't have spent the money at $3.99.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

roselake said:


> I got this last week. I've been sick with the shingles and thought i'd get a head start reading this. I'm hooked on Claire and Jamie! I'm glad i read it because it isn't like the books i normally read. It might have been the longest book i've ever read, but i just started the second one in the series and its 960 pages. lol Thanks for the good suggestion!
> 
> AND I used the kindle dictionary many, many, many times reading this book. I kept hoping the little clicking noise wouldn't wake my husband when accessing the dictionary.  Another part i love about the kindle.


Good luck with the shingles. My dad had a bad bout of that, and he got through it. You will too.

As for the dictionary, that reminds me of another thing I didn't like about the book (and, in turn, one of the things I love about the Kindle). I kept having to click, click, click to find the meanings of obscure words. I consider myself well-read with a fairly large vocabulary. I don't mind the occasional unknown word or two throughout the course of book. But several times in the sample alone? No thanks. That, IMO, is indicative of bad writing. I know others will disagree, and fair enough.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

roselake said:


> I got this last week. I've been sick with the shingles and thought i'd get a head start reading this. I'm hooked on Claire and Jamie! I'm glad i read it because it isn't like the books i normally read. It might have been the longest book i've ever read, but i just started the second one in the series and its 960 pages. lol Thanks for the good suggestion!
> 
> AND I used the kindle dictionary many, many, many times reading this book. I kept hoping the little clicking noise wouldn't wake my husband when accessing the dictionary.  Another part i love about the kindle.


Sorry you are under the weather, roselake... Shingles are the pitts! Been there, done that, wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy!! Hope you get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

OOPS,  haven't been here much for a day or two.  Looks like we are starting early.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

roselake said:


> I got this last week. I've been sick with the shingles and thought i'd get a head start reading this. I'm hooked on Claire and Jamie! I'm glad i read it because it isn't like the books i normally read. It might have been the longest book i've ever read, but i just started the second one in the series and its 960 pages. lol Thanks for the good suggestion!
> 
> AND I used the kindle dictionary many, many, many times reading this book. I kept hoping the little clicking noise wouldn't wake my husband when accessing the dictionary.  Another part i love about the kindle.


Roselake, hope you're going to do the Book Klub!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll just mention that there seems to be a trend going on here:  As soon as a book gets mentioned in "Bargain Prices" and the demand for it goes up.... the price for it goes up within a week.

What's that law called again?  "Supply and..... and..... Gourmand?"  No... then all the Nero Wolfe books would be available.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> And not to incite a riot in this thread or anything, but there goes any chance of me actually buying it. I know I could have taken advantage of the $1.75 bargain, and maybe I should have - but I found the sample very slow-going, and despite everyone's assurances here that the book does indeed pick up, the stilted writing style and awkward dialogue just didn't work for me.


And we wouldn't want you to be unhappy. The only reason I'm disappointed is that any good discussion can benefit from dissenting opinions. Sounds like yours might have been one of them.



sebat said:


> That is so true.
> 
> I picked it up. I've read it before. I wasn't all that crazy about it but thought I would give it another try. Everyone has spoken so highly about it, I was beginning to think I had missed something the first time around. Maybe the book club will give me an appreciation for it. I wouldn't have spent the money at $3.99.


If you come to appreciate the book, wonderful. If you don't, nothing is lost. I don't like anything to do with vampires and won't go near any book about them. So major props to you for being willing to give Outlander another try.



Bacardi Jim said:


> I'll just mention that there seems to be a trend going on here: As soon as a book gets mentioned in "Bargain Prices" and the demand for it goes up.... the price for it goes up within a week.
> 
> What's that law called again? "Supply and..... and..... Gourmand?" No... then all the Nero Wolfe books would be available.


I can only hope and click.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> And we wouldn't want you to be unhappy. The only reason I'm disappointed is that any good discussion can benefit from dissenting opinions. Sounds like yours might have been one of them.


Okay, since you put it that way, if the book goes back down to 1.75 (or somewhere in that reasonable neighborhood), I'll buy it and join the book klub. I just hope others will be as understanding if I don't grow to love the book.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Has it been mentioned that the price is now back up to $3.99
> 
> Just noticed that thanks to Harvey's new really cool top 10 link.


That is a really cool link. Glad I got it for 1.75!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'll just mention that there seems to be a trend going on here: As soon as a book gets mentioned in "Bargain Prices" and the demand for it goes up.... the price for it goes up within a week.
> 
> What's that law called again? "Supply and..... and..... Gourmand?" No... then all the Nero Wolfe books would be available.


Think we are so big we are driving the market?

I hadn't thought of that before. We do have 1000 members now, you are probably right.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> That is a really cool link. Glad I got it for 1.75!


Me, too! Almost fell of my chair when I saw that price 

Immediately bought it for the book club.

Marci


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

CS said:


> Okay, since you put it that way, if the book goes back down to 1.75 (or somewhere in that reasonable neighborhood), I'll buy it and join the book klub. I just hope others will be as understanding if I don't grow to love the book.


I don't think you will be flamed for not falling in love with the book. Everyone likes different things.

The biggest thing that drew me to this board was the friendliness of the people. There is no flaming for dissenting viewpoints.

For me, I didn't get the Secret Vampire, because that is an area I am just not interested in at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I don't think you will be flamed for not falling in love with the book. Everyone likes different things.
> 
> The biggest thing that drew me to this board was the friendliness of the people. There is no flaming for dissenting viewpoints.
> .


If only that were true.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there are some flames occasionally but all the mods carry fire extinguishers.

BJ, don't disillusion the new folks!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> Okay, since you put it that way, if the book goes back down to 1.75 (or somewhere in that reasonable neighborhood), I'll buy it and join the book klub. I just hope others will be as understanding if I don't grow to love the book.


I wouldn't spend $3.99 on a book I wasn't sure of either.

For those of you who aren't sure, you might want to lurk in the discussion and maybe you'll be able to make up your mind one way or the other.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, there are some flames occasionally but all the mods carry fire extinguishers.
> 
> BJ, don't disillusion the new folks!
> 
> Betsy


New to boards and a horrible web searcher (sadly I rarely read directions if possible...although I did read the kindle FAQs and have been reading many of the posts) anyway...what is flaming?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DeDe said:


> New to boards and a horrible web searcher (sadly I rarely read directions if possible...although I did read the kindle FAQs and have been reading many of the posts) anyway...what is flaming?


When someone posts something rude and obnoxious in response to your post. For example, say you said you just read Book X and really liked it, and someone else comes along and says, Book X? What are you, nuts? That book was a piece of trash! It wasn't even worth the paper it was printed on! That would be a flame. We try to keep that stuff to a minimum around here...

By the way, DeDe, welcome! Glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

DeDe said:


> New to boards and a horrible web searcher (sadly I rarely read directions if possible...although I did read the kindle FAQs and have been reading many of the posts) anyway...what is flaming?


Welcome DeDe! We are happy you joined us. If you haven't been to Intro/Welcome yet please go over and introduce yourself. We are a friendly bunch so there is minimal flaming and as Betsy said we mods all carry fire extinguishers.  Make yourself at home here and fell free to ask any questions. I learn something new almost everyday here.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DeDe said:


> New to boards and a horrible web searcher (sadly I rarely read directions if possible...although I did read the kindle FAQs and have been reading many of the posts) anyway...what is flaming?





Leslie said:


> When someone posts something rude and obnoxious in response to your post. For example, say you said you just read Book X and really liked it, and someone else comes along and says, Book X? What are you, nuts? That book was a piece of trash! It wasn't even worth the paper it was printed on! That would be a flame. We try to keep that stuff to a minimum around here...


What Leslie said

There are boards and e-mail lists around where a simple question like yours would have resulted in multiple posts ridiculing you for your ignorance and not mincing words. We try to keep that sort of thing out of here. We've had a couple of posts that were fairly clearly designed to incite. . .you won't find them because the posts were deleted and the posters banned. We do have some high spirited and outspoken members but, again, they are generally not trying to be mean and gentle reminders is sufficient. That's what Betsy means by fire extinguishers. 

So, the bottom line is, flaming makes a place unfriendly and we don't want that. Even when we disagree, we try to do it nicely. 

Ann


----------

